
Elixir Best Practices: Structs, String-Keyed Maps, and Atom-Keyed Maps - gamache
https://engineering.appcues.com/2016/02/02/too-many-dicts.html
======
pmarreck
The conclusions reached here seem to conform strongly with what I've
discovered "the hard way" in both Elixir and Ruby-land.

It also gives me a better idea of when to switch from "bag of mapped values"
to a Struct. Great!

I'd further add that the "binary_to_existing_atom" function may make it
possible to both take advantage of atom keys AND prevent DDoS attacks,
assuming you are whitelisting the keys you expect somehow.

